# MURCIA - SPAIN



## Desgraciao (Dec 7, 2007)

*City of MURCIA*

















*Murcia, a city in south-eastern Spain, is the capital and most populous city of the Autonomous Community of the Region of Murcia, and the seventh largest city in the country, with a population of 436,870 inhabitants in 2009 (about one third of the total population of the Region). The population of the metropolitan area was 638.217 in 2008. It is located on the Segura River, in the Southeast of the Iberian Peninsula, noted by a mild climate with hot summers, tepid winters and scarce precipitation.

Murcia was founded by the Moors in 825 CE with the name Madinat Mursiya and is now mainly a services city and a university town. Highlights for visitors include the Cathedral of Murcia and a number of baroque buildings, renowned local cuisine, Holy Week processions, works of art by the famous Murcia sculptor Francisco Salzillo, and the Fiestas de Primavera (Spring Festival).

The city, as the capital of the comarca Huerta de Murcia, is known as Europe´s Orchard due to its long agricultural tradition and as a fruits, vegetables and flowers producer and exporter.*





































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































 Sardine's burrial promotional video (Spring Festival)

Vídeo entierro de la Sardina























































Tronaera (troná) por la mañana el día del Bando de la Huerta. Pirotécnica murciana. Morning the day of "El Bando de la Huerta". Murcian pyrotechnic






Quema de la Sardina






*If you want to know what is Sardine's burrial all about click on the link situated on the right-top of screen
*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful Murcia. Wonderful photos. :cheers:


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Gracias! Love the parade and the traditional costumes. The architecture is rich too :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Murcia; beautiful as well :cheers:


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Another superb looking Spanish city! Thanks.


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

nice


----------



## ruben_olmos (Jun 2, 2010)

Preciosas fotos.


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Murcia's Casino


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Ricbit (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh Spain :drool: Murcia is another superb city of this country. Incredible!


----------



## Alfon85 (Jan 31, 2008)

More...*Buildings*




























Time elapse...
http://www.megavideo.com/?v=ZNLZ5ZY1




































































Source: Murcianico & Recopilaciión de proyectos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I was ready to ask for more photos... thanks Alfon, those new photos are very nice


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks elpalmesano!!


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bardtkehartmut/2728686768/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/7vsl/5237755768/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/7vsl/5230679901/


----------

